# And a few shotguns



## hberttmank (May 5, 2006)

Shotguns are a good time, here are some of mine, 12 gauge of course.
Winchester 1300 Defender








Remington 870








and my skeet / sporting clays gun a Ruger Red Label


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I had a 1300 Defender for years - 18" barrel, folding stock, mounted flashlight - all sorts of goodies. I finally sold it in early 2005 because I had not shot it in years, and I had no place around here that would let me shoot a shotgun.


----------



## Rustycompass (Jun 25, 2006)

hberttmank said:


> Shotguns are a good time, here are some of mine, 12 gauge of course.
> skeet / sporting clays gun a Ruger Red Label


I REALLY like the Red Labels, they just "feel good" & look good too for what that matters. I have been pricing them for a while.
This is the only O/U that I have a Stoeger Condor Supeme it's ok for a low cost "El cheapo"


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

I'll give you $10 for the shotgun Rusty. :mrgreen: 
Nice fly rods, what weight?


----------



## Rustycompass (Jun 25, 2006)

*I like thrown loops ...*



2400 said:


> I'll give you $10 for the shotgun Rusty. :mrgreen:
> Nice fly rods, what weight?


Hey 2400,
I would love to make that trade with ya but the "Stoegy" was a gift. I suppose I shouldn't call it an "El Cheapo" if it was a gift huh? 
My fly sticks are heavy 8#er's even my freshwater trout rig ... & I also have a 12# hammer for the tarpon... :smt077


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

rustycompass said:


> Hey 2400,
> I would love to make that trade with ya but the "Stoegy" was a gift. I suppose I shouldn't call it an "El Cheapo" if it was a gift huh?
> My fly sticks are heavy 8#er's even my freshwater trout rig ... & I also have a 12# hammer for the tarpon... :smt077


Just thought I'd ask. Most of my fly rods are 4, 5 and 6 wt. I do have one 9 wt I use for Stripers. :smt033


----------



## Revolver (Aug 26, 2006)

The only shotgun I could take a liking to is the Ithaca Model 37. I've been waiting for the stuff from the new Ithaca. So far it seems that they've shipped a few Featherlights out.


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

Revolver said:


> The only shotgun I could take a liking to is the Ithaca Model 37. I've been waiting for the stuff from the new Ithaca. So far it seems that they've shipped a few Featherlights out.


I've got an Ultrafeatherweight I really like. :mrgreen:


----------



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

rustycompass said:


> I REALLY like the Red Labels, they just "feel good" & look good too for what that matters. I have been pricing them for a while.
> This is the only O/U that I have a Stoeger Condor Supeme it's ok for a low cost "El cheapo"


Are you planning to shoot the fish after you catch them...? Those damn fish, they just won't die sometimes.... :mrgreen:


----------



## hberttmank (May 5, 2006)

Well, after not buying a new shotgun for 6 years, I finally found and bought one I'd been wanting for a long time, a semi-auto riot gun. Got me a mint condition Remington 1100 Competition Master. It comes with a 22inch remchoke barrel, 8 shot magazine, extended bolt handle and carrier release button. Should be a lot of fun to shoot buckshot out of.


----------

